# Fertigteiche verbinden?



## Muckelmuhle (18. März 2007)

Hallo,

wir haben bisher einen Miniteich mit nur 350 l den würden wir gerne erweitern. So groß wie wir es wollen geht wegen der Schwiegereltern leider nicht. Mit einem nicht zu großem Teich sind sie mitlerweile einverstanden. Seit einem Jahr haben wir unseren Miniteich und wollen den nun vergrößern. Wir müssen aber einen Fertigteich nehmen da wir einen Goldi haben der seine Pfoten im Sommer nicht aus dem Wasser lassen kann. Und mit den Krallen würde die Folie da schnell Risse bekommen. Nun meine Frage:

Kann man Fertigbecken miteinander verbinden? Sei es nun dass man sie direkt an einander setzt oder etwas dazwischen Platz lässt und mit einem großen Rohr verbindet. Unterirdisch natürlich. Oder gibt es da keine Möglichkeit? Ich möchte meinen jetzigen TEich nicht entsorgen sondern wenn ich mir einen anderen Teich anschaffe den ergänzend verbinden. Die Frage ist nur gehts und vor allem bekommt man das dicht.

Für euren Rat wäre ich euch sehr dankbar.

Grüße aus dem hohen Norden.


----------



## Olli.P (18. März 2007)

*AW: Fertigteiche verbinden?*

Hi Muckelmuhle,


erst einmal *Herzlich willkommen* hierbei den Teichverrückten!!!

Sicher kannst du die Fertigteiche z.B. mit einem Flansch und Rohr verbinden!

Aber ob das wirklich das wahre ist, bezweifel ich....

Sollen durch die Rohrverbindung auch Fische durchschwimmen????

Übrigens, auch Folien-Teiche kann man gegen Krallenattacken schützen z.B. mit Ufermatten!!

Ach ja gibts auch einen richtigen Namen????

Ist dann doch irgendwie persönlicher oder???

Und..... immer schön Bilder Hochladen... wir sind hier immer sehr Neugierig..... 

PS. Das mit der gewünschten größe kenne ich, wir wollten eigentlich auch schon seit 1994 einen Teich haben, ging aber nicht wegen meinem Vater der war immer dagegen..... 

Aber im letzten Jahr konnten wir dann doch unseren Traum erfüllen......


----------



## Muckelmuhle (19. März 2007)

*AW: Fertigteiche verbinden?*

Hallo Olli,

natürlich gibt es einen richtigen Namen ... Stephanie.

Ja wäre schon schön wenn ein paar Fische das Wasser beleben. Vielleicht auch Axolottl. 

Mein Traum ist ja ein Schwimmteich aber das wird noch zig Jahre dauern. 

Bist du dir sicher, dass die Folie Hunde sicher ist? Die Buddlet kratzt. Denke nicht das es gut geht. ... Da lieber auf Nummer sicher gehen. 

Ich denke, dass man die Teiche schon interessant verbinden kann. und in den Zwischen Räumen auch Pflanzen rein. Wichtig ist mir dass der Teich tief genug ist damit er Winter fest ist und eben einfach größer. 

Dazu kommt, dass ich das überwiegende alleine machen muss. Mein Mann findet Fische nicht sonderlich spannend und hilft alle mal beim Buddeln. Aber auch nur wenn ich angefangen habe. Und mal ehrlich ich glaube kaum, dass ich mit verschiedenen Folien und kleben,schweißen oder wie auch immer meinen Teich dicht bekommen würde. ... 

Und immer wenn ich mir schön was zusammen gespart habe kam eine tolle Sonderausgabe. Zuletzt musste ein neues Auto her. Deswegen solls nicht zu aufwändig und nicht zu kostenintensiv sein aber dennoch schön und gut eingespielt. Bis es dann soweit ist dass wir unseren Schwimmteich bekommen. ... träum.

Ja, wenns so weit ist, gibts auch Bilder. VERSPROCHEN!


----------



## Annett (19. März 2007)

*AW: Fertigteiche verbinden?*

Hallo Stephanie,

und Herzlich Willkommen im Forum!  
Ich habe an anderer Stelle mal gelesen, dass man den Wulst mit einer Heißluftpistole evtl. weich und damit biegsam bekommt.
Zerschneidest Du den Wulst, geht die Stabilität verloren.
Ich würde mal an einer möglichst wenig sichtbaren Stelle versuchen, ob das mit dem Heißluftfön (Pistole) funktioniert. 
Falls ja, dann mach eine Vertiefung in den Wulst, durch den das Wasser aus dem oberen Teich fließen kann.
Für den unteren brauchst Du das nicht, denn die Verbindung (Bachlauf?) könnte man so bauen, dass das Wasser über einen Stein in den Teich läuft.
Leider können dann aber keine Fische zwischen den Teichen hin und her wechseln. :?
Wie wäre es den kleineren Teich als Pflanzenbecken (-filter) zu mißbrauchen??


----------



## Michael K (19. März 2007)

*AW: Fertigteiche verbinden?*

Hallo Stephanie,

selbstverständlich geht das. Es gibt jede menge Durchführungen zu kaufen.
Wenn Du willst stelle ich Dir morgen Fotos ein.


----------



## Muckelmuhle (19. März 2007)

*AW: Fertigteiche verbinden?*

Hallo,

das wäre super!!!! Wie schon gesagt so begabt bin ich nicht aber was macht man nicht alles für einen schönen Teich.

Bei meinen Eltern hatten wir damals 4 große Teiche auf dem Hof. Aber da es Lehmiger und Mooriger Grund war gabs bei den Teichen auch nie Probleme. Und im Moor hatten wir dann auch noch drei. Aber dann nur zum Angeln. ... Was ich nie mochte. ... Ich gucke mir die Fische lieber an. 

Wie schön dass ich per Zufall diese Seite gefunden habe. Dabei habe ich das Internet eigentlich nur nach günstigen Fertigbecken durchsucht. 

Grüße aus dem Norden.

Stephanie


----------



## Olli.P (19. März 2007)

*AW: Fertigteiche verbinden?*

Hi Stephanie,


eine Winterfeste Teichschale???

Gibbet die überhaupt???? Wie tief sind die denn dann???

Und vor allem : Was kostet so 'ne Schale?????

Wäre da nicht doch Folie günstiger?????

Und wie gesagt wenn man dann am Rand mit Ufermatten arbeitet sollten die dem Gekratze eines Hundes eigentlich doch widerstehen........

Guck mal - defekter Link entfernt -

Ich hoffe das hilft ein wenig bei der Entscheidung...........


----------



## Michael K (21. März 2007)

*AW: Fertigteiche verbinden?*

Hallo Stephanie,

so geht's mit dem Verbinden.
 

 

 

 

Diese Muffen gibt es dann auch noch.


----------



## HappyHappy (10. Mai 2007)

*AW: Fertigteiche verbinden?*

Hallo,

ich klinke mich mal hier in den Beitrag ein, da er quasi die Frage beinhaltet, die ich auch habe. Hoffe das ist ok, wollte nicht ein neues Thema für die gleiche Frage aufmachen.  

Zu meiner Vorstellung wie es werden soll: :beeten: 

Ich plane ein Teichbecken auf meiner Terrasse in Sand einzulassen und das ganze mit Pflanzsteinen einzugrenzen. Ich hatte bis gestern nur ein Miniteichbecken mit ca. 150 L Volumen. Nun habe ich mir noch ein zweites Becken besorgt, welches ein geschätztes Volumen von 300 bis 400 Liter haben soll. Mein erstes Becken scheint allerdings aus einem stabilerem Material zu sein, wie das Neue. 
Meine Idee war nun, beide Becken nebeneinander zu verbauen, das sollte platzmäßig noch hinhauen.
Sie würden dann allerdings recht nah beieinander stehen und sollen auf jeden Fall auf einer Ebene eine Verbindung oberhalb bekommen, als kleiner Flachwasserbereich von ca. 30-40 cm Breite und max. auch von dieser Länge, eher aber sogar weniger oder sogar unmittelbar angrenzend.
Ich würde diesen Bereich gern mit Folie überbrücken, welche dann an den beiden Becken verklebt werden müßte. Ebenso denk ich mir, müssen an den entsprechenden Stellen an den Becken der obere Rand ausgeschnitten werden oder vielleicht verformt, falls so was möglich ist. Ich möchte keinen Wasserfall haben, es soll von oben betrachtet mal aussehen wie eine Fläche.

Hat jemand so was schon erfolgreich gemacht? Wenn ja wie? Gibt es da eine Möglichkeit das in die Tat umzusetzen?   

LG Bianka


----------

